# How to replace Giro Ionos clips...?



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

Hey forum,
just a simple query I need help with - I broke the plastic clip on my Giro Ionos - I'm not real keen on spending another $200 to replace the whole thing =P. Is there a place to buy replacement kits or plastic parts for the helmet?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tomahawk said:


> Hey forum,
> just a simple query I need help with - I broke the plastic clip on my Giro Ionos - I'm not real keen on spending another $200 to replace the whole thing =P. Is there a place to buy replacement kits or plastic parts for the helmet?


Go to the link below and scroll down to the 4th question (replacement parts). They supply both a phone number and email address. As well as model, they'll probably want the year the helmet was manufactured (the label should be inside).

Cycling Helmet FAQs


----------

